# Hardware-Verkauf ... Antistatik



## pLaTTi (1. März 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Ich brauche mal nen kurzen Rat. Da ich mein PC faktisch in Einzelteilen auf Ebay verkaufen will, brauche ich am besten irgendwas Antistatisches zum einpacken, da habe ich allerdings nichts da.
Ich will Mainboard, Graka, Netzteil, RAM, Prozi mit Boxed Kühler verkaufen.

Habt ihr also irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich das am besten verpacken könnte, damit nichts kaputt geht. Hab nämlich keine Lust auf irgendwelche Beschwerden 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

*Antistatische Luftpolsterfolie 1 Meter Antistatisch*

Preis:     *EUR 1,30* *Produktbeschreibungen*
  Sicherheitsbeutel   10 Stück 
Neue Sicherheitsbestimmungen der EU ab 06.11.2006
Volumen max. 1 l
Wiederverschließbarer  Reißverschluß
Höhe .170 mm
Breite .250 mm
Stärke 0,06 mµ

amazon.de

habe eben mal gesucht...


----------



## pLaTTi (1. März 2009)

Hm, ok das hätte mir auch mal einfallen können 

Hat einer unter Umständen eine Idee, welche "normalen Läden" so etwas führen könnten, ich habe nämle eigentlich kein Bock für nen 1 € Produkt 4 € Versand zu blechen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2009)

das einfachste wäre ja die Orginalverpackung + Karton und Zeitungspapier oder besseres Schutz-Füllmaterial

ansonsten bei Media Markt und Co mal fragen die müssen verpackungen ja auch entsorgen, die der Kunde im Laden läst oder von Ausstellungsstücken

bzw. andere Händler, Ketten

Aldi und Co. etwas Wellpape werder die auch haben ...


----------



## FadeOfReality (1. März 2009)

am besten suchst du hier:

www.rs-components.at

oder hier 

http://www.rajapack.at/produkte/beutel-und-prasentationsmaterial/antistatische-verpackung.htm


oder hier

Emba Protec ( Vertrieb Schweiz ) - Einfach, effizienter und sicher verpacken ! ? Antistatik Verpackungen, Antistatik Verpackungen, Antistatik Verpackungen, Antistatik Verpackung, Antistatik Schachteln, Antistatik Schachtel, Antistatik Schachteln, A


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2009)

Hast du einen Haendler um die Ecke? Dann frag dort doch mal nach. Normalerweise werden die dort massig entsorgt.


----------



## pLaTTi (1. März 2009)

Ok, werd ma bisschen rumgehen, ob's da was gibt 

Vielen Danke Leute.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2009)

wobei das mit antistatik auch so ein thema ist: meine letzten 2 grafikkarten und 8 RAM-riegel waren einfach nur in ner normalen plastik / papppackung...  vom hersteller aus! und auch bei CPU hab ich noch nie ne antistatik-folie erlebt. dafür aber bei zB festplatten immer. ^^ 

wichtiger is an sich eher, dass der "auspackende" entladen ist.


----------



## FadeOfReality (1. März 2009)

du irrst dich

die durchsichtigen plastikpackungen sind alle antistatisch! sie sehen nur nicht danach aus
aber dass man sich generell immer entladen soll (steckdose oder PC Gehäuse.. heizung weniger weil sie oft lackiert oder übermalt sind und dann nicht mehr ableiten)


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> du irrst dich
> 
> die durchsichtigen plastikpackungen sind alle antistatisch! sie sehen nur nicht danach aus
> aber dass man sich generell immer entladen soll (steckdose oder PC Gehäuse.. heizung weniger weil sie oft lackiert oder übermalt sind und dann nicht mehr ableiten)


 naja, aber RAM-riegel in ner pappschachtel -  das kann doch nicht wirklich antistatisch sein ^^ 

was kann da btw. überhaupt passieren, wenn die hardware sicher in nem karton und dann nochmal in nem paket versendet wird? wie hoch ist überhaupt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass was passiert? hab schon etliche male von leuten gehört, die zb RAM-riegel oder ne CPU einfach zwischen normaler pappe fixierten, das dann in nen karton und es verschickt haben, oder ne grafikkarte einfach von zeitungspapier umhüllt und dann noch mit so schaumstoff-"flips" in nem karton - und noch nie hab ich gehört, dass es beim empfänger dann probleme gab ^^


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2009)

Bestell doch einfach ein Buch mit, dann musst du kein Versand bezahlen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (12. März 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, aber RAM-riegel in ner pappschachtel -  das kann doch nicht wirklich antistatisch sein ^^
> 
> was kann da btw. überhaupt passieren, wenn die hardware sicher in nem karton und dann nochmal in nem paket versendet wird? wie hoch ist überhaupt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass was passiert? hab schon etliche male von leuten gehört, die zb RAM-riegel oder ne CPU einfach zwischen normaler pappe fixierten, das dann in nen karton und es verschickt haben, oder ne grafikkarte einfach von zeitungspapier umhüllt und dann noch mit so schaumstoff-"flips" in nem karton - und noch nie hab ich gehört, dass es beim empfänger dann probleme gab ^^



jeder der sich einigermaßen mit halbleiter auskennt würde sojemanden killen..

das fiese an ESD schaden ist: er macht sich nicht sofort bemerkbar sondern es kann dauern bis der schaden bemerkt werden kann..

das kann tage, wochen monate oder sogar jahre dauern.. je nach intensität.. wenn man z.b. eine graka ohne schut aufs berr/teppich sonstiges legt.. wird sie zwar noch funzen.. aber es hat 100% einen esd schaden genommen der sich irgendwann mal bemerkbar macht.. 

nach 2 monaten nicht mehr stabil zu kriegen mit ner normalen spannung? genau sowas kann die folge sein und nicht reparabel da nicht lokalisierbar


----------

